# Platini Arrested in France



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Does this mean a Qatar 2020 revote?

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/news-and-comment/michel-platini-arrested-fifa-world-cup-2022-qatar-host-detained-former-uefa-president-a8963146.html


----------

